# Foreign Music



## Fohra

Post foreign language songs. No English.

And even if you don't understand the language at all, music itself is a language, with melodies, emotions, vocal performance, and the different instruments and scales used in different cultures.

I’ll begin:


----------



## Persona Maiden




----------



## bearlybreathing




----------



## SpaceMan




----------



## Fohra




----------



## IDontThinkSo




----------



## Ermenegildo

*Christophe Barratier: Les Choristes (2004)*

 



_English Youtube subtitles_

*Virginie Guichard: Songs of Praise*

A decade ago, French cinema delivered one of the must-see films of the year. It was La Haine: a rap-scored, denunciatory firebrand of a movie that dealt with social unrest and the disaffection of youth head on, and forced France into a severe bout of self-examination. This year, the success story of French cinema is a corny, nostalgic story about choir-singing set in the faraway world of the 1940s. Les Choristes (The Chorus) tells the story of Clément Mathieu, a failed musician forced to take a job as a supervisor in one of the tough "correctional houses" set up after the war for difficult youngsters. After becoming the victim of his charges' pranks, Mathieu restores discipline by forming his unruly pupils into a choir.

When Christophe Barratier decided to direct the film, a loose remake of obscure 1945 film La Cage aux Rossignols, he had trouble securing financing. Ironically, many investors judged its subject matter too unfashionable. Les Choristes, though, has turned into a phenomenon, unexpectedly finding itself perfectly in tune with the mood of the French public. Made on a small budget of €5.5m (£3.8m), it attracted 8.6 million viewers and was the highest grossing film of 2004 in France, outshining more obvious blockbusters such as Shrek 2 and Harry Potter 3. Since then, Les Choristes has also topped the DVD chart, the soundtrack has sold around a million copies and the film was selected to represent France at the Oscars.

The film's success looks less surprising when you realise that it taps simultaneously into two trends prevalent in France today. On the one hand, there is the appetite for simple stories about ordinary people - which also partly explains the unexpected success of award-winning documentary Etre et Avoir three years ago. A mediocre musician who is able to inspire his pupils, an old-fashioned village schoolteacher: these are the unsung heroes of middle France, the little people with whom a public - increasingly disillusioned with its aloof, corrupt government - can identify. In Gérard Jugnot, who plays Clément Mathieu, the French public has found the perfect champion: a round, balding man with a squeaky voice who has made a career playing average joes and nobodies. But where Jugnot once lampooned the moronic, hypocritical and cowardly tendencies of the typical French male (most famously in 1978 satire Les Bronzés), now he is the straightforward hero of the downtrodden masses.

The second, even more crucial trend is a popular nostalgia for the France of the postwar years. French cinema has always been characterised by the uneasy co-existence of a populist, conservative tendency on the one hand and radical, hard-hitting film-making on the other. The success of Les Choristes suggests the pendulum is swinging the way of the nostalgists.

This can be traced back to Jean-Pierre Jeunet's hugely successful Amélie, a film that, although set in the present day, has an unmistakably retro feel, steadfastly refusing to let the reality of modern-day Paris spoil its rose-tinted vision. Since then, we've had Bon Voyage, an old-fashioned second world war caper more inter ested in period re-creation than in the momentous historical events it evokes, and Belleville Rendezvous, a resolutely old-school, 1950s-inspired animation. Jeunet's latest, A Very Long Engagement, travels further back in time, sweetening the horrors of the first world war. And it's not just on the big screen that this traditional France is all the rage. Hot on the heels of Les Choristes came the hit reality TV show Le Pensionnat de Chavagnes, on the youth-orientated channel M6, in which 24 youngsters are subjected to the grey uniforms and heavyhanded discipline of a postwar boarding school.

However, nostalgia means different things to different film-makers. Barratier says he set Les Choristes in the past because he likes "studio cinema, a cinema of décors, a cinema of the fake, of re-creation" - a cinema that allows him "to escape from the contemporary world". For Sylvain Chomet, director of Belleville Rendezvous, nostalgia is also about style. "I like to draw interesting things and in the modern world, cars and clothes are not very interesting. They are not beautiful objects like they were in the 50s. I miss the quality of 40s and 50s cartoons; there was an aesthetic concern that you don't find today, I mean, cartoons like Shrek are really very ugly." But whereas Chomet poaches objects from the past to create a deliriously inventive and humorous world in Belleville Rendezvous, Barratier simply peddles a sentimental view of the past.

Les Choristes makes no attempt to represent the past realistically: it glosses over the harshness of the correctional houses, and doesn't dwell on the kind of corporal punishment that was common at the time. This is in stark contrast to a classic of French cinema, François Truffaut's Les 400 Coups, with its potent depiction of the grim, repressive nature of 1950s educational institutions.

The musty, sepia-tinted Les Choristes looks back in more ways than one: it feels curiously like a return to the "cinéma de papa", the postwar cinema that the Nouvelle Vague film-makers denounced as unchallenging, stale and irrelevant to modern times. By the mid-1950s, the French film industry had become set in its ways, dominated by ageing film-makers such as Claude Autant-Lara and Marcel Carné, who were out of touch with the concerns of an increasingily assertive younger generation. The films criticised by the Nouvelle Vague portrayed artificial worlds peopled by characters speaking a formal, stilted language that had nothing to do with the real world and even less to do with the way young people lived and loved.

Although a young first-time director, Barratier propounds in Les Choristes a similarly conservative and anachronistic view of the world. Imagine the story set in one of today's tough urban schools and the idea of choir-singing as child control becomes simply laughable. It's a problem Barratier acknowledges, saying he never considered transposing the story to the present day because "you'd have to get into issues like housing projects, chronic unemployment, assimilation, juvenile delinquency". In the pre-immigration world of Les Choristes, there are no dark faces and no need to address the thorny question of integration.

Barratier's approach is poles apart from another notable French film of 2004, Abdellatif Kechiche's L'Esquive, which follows a group of teenagers in a deprived school as they rehearse an 18th-century play. L'Esquive may only have been seen by 300,000 people, but it was the big winner of this year's Césars (the French Oscars) two weeks ago, earning four awards, including best film. Les Choristes left empty-handed. Significantly, the president of this year's jury was Isabelle Adjani (of La Reine Margot fame), who, in her introductory speech, reminded the audience of her Algerian-German origins. While the popular success of Les Choristes may indicate that a significant part of the French public prefers to retreat to a beret-and-baguette image of itself, the Césars have shown that not everybody has been seduced. 

Source: The Guardian


----------



## Fohra




----------



## Fohra




----------



## knife

There's an English version of this song but it's so much better in its original German. _Wirrrr sind die Rrrroboterrr!_ That whirrr is what really sells it, IMO.


----------



## PsychReviews

Favourite Hindi movies, Veer Zaara and Lagaan:


----------



## PsychReviews

Mariza Chuva


----------



## poco a poco

title & a few lines of the song are English, but the song is Korean.
sorry it has some English, but I can't resist posting it bc I love this song haha






Russian, which I can't even read so I always have to search through my favorites when I want to listen to this :laughing:


----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Electra




----------



## SirCanSir

Fohra said:


> Post foreign language songs. No English.
> 
> And even if you don't understand the language at all, music itself is a language, with melodies, emotions, vocal performance, and the different instruments and scales used in different cultures.
> 
> I’ll begin:


Your avatar somehow makes me believe you got exotic tastes lol


----------



## contradictionary

Okay, let me try. No lyrics, this is a modern rendition of turkish folk music






Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## contradictionary

These are beautiful collaboration between faiths. Just testing your appetite.

Arabic/English christian/moslem version of Hallelujah





Arabic egyptian coptic version of Immanuel





Ave Maria with Islamic adzan






P.S: i am an ignostic who just appreciate human cultures all over the world, in case someone asked

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## SirCanSir

contradictionary said:


> These are beautiful collaboration between faiths. Just testing your appetite.
> 
> P.S: i am an ignostic who just appreciate human cultures all over the world, in case someone asked
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


your nationality is one of the greatest mysteries in this this site lol


----------



## Fohra

SirCanSir said:


> Your avatar somehow makes me believe you got exotic tastes lol


----------



## Fohra




----------



## Fohra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Forest Nymph

My two "foreign" obsessions are probably Lykke Li and the Knife.

It's so that they feel so real to me I disremember that they're "foreign."











I live on a level where foreign probably isn't real but I'm happy to share anyway.


----------



## temptingthesea




----------



## Fohra




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Fohra




----------



## Kittyalert

https://youtu.be/ifR-YerAwmU

I think this song is really beautiful. It's in Spanish. You'll think it would have been in Arabic but it's not oddly.


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Fohra

@Doom


----------



## Doom

Fohra said:


>


----------



## Aryath

This is a traditional Korean song, I love the way she sang it...she's amazing.

https://youtu.be/zFyndK9VOCk


----------



## Fohra




----------



## Aryath

Fohra said:


>


Wow it made me feel fully immersed in nature, I saw myself projected in a huge valley. Really enjoyed it!


----------



## Fohra




----------



## Fohra

The German composer Wendelin Weißheimer playing a Pyrophone.


----------



## Kaznos




----------



## nomedaigual




----------



## Fohra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Evanescent




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Miss Bingley




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## ManicPixieIceQueen

I hate to be _that person_ but... what if English is/was not your first language? Otherwise, here you go:


----------



## Introvertia

I understand nothing but the atmosphere appeals to me.


----------



## ManicPixieIceQueen




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Forest Nymph

Please forgive me for posting this racist fucking video. I used to favorite one that showed a Ukranian couple's nude Sphynx cats, but they took it down, so this is the only source of the song I have I can share.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## fionamarvin10

afghani songs and korean are my favs


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Albatross




----------



## Albatross




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## FreakinHedgehog

The HU - the badass guys from Mongolia. Such a great throat singing!!!


----------



## Electra

Sneaker pimps - low place like home


----------



## Electra

Pendelum - the island


----------



## FeliciteM




----------



## Fohra




----------



## Kaznos

kiwi-metal :yeah:


----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## Defiled

*Danish ambient black metal artist Myrkur*













*Japanese all-female metal bands*


----------



## TacoTach




----------



## spellama




----------



## spellama




----------



## spellama




----------



## Fohra




----------



## Aridela




----------



## Asmodaeus

Sanskirt sounds mighty awesome...


----------



## spellama




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## spellama




----------



## spellama




----------



## spellama




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## spellama




----------



## Aridela




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## spellama




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Nesta




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Introvertia

Eargasm~


----------



## Asmodaeus

* *







Firelily said:


>


IMO, Mor sings beautifully but I think this rendition of the same song is also mighty cool:


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Aridela




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Asmodaeus

Including Sweddish ominous chanting ^


----------



## Aarya

Danish


----------



## Albatross




----------



## Albatross




----------



## Aridela

*Il mare*


----------



## Whippit

*looks at all the international users here*


----------



## Aridela

Whippit said:


> *looks at all the international users here*


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Ode to Trees




----------



## PsychReviews

Lucia Poppová


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## mushr00m




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## MonarK

I highly encourage looking up the lyrics for this song, as the two voices are cleverly woven together, yet are singing to two different lyrics.


----------



## Aridela




----------



## melancosmic




----------



## 74893H




----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## Sybow




----------



## 74893H

Historic AND foreign:






(Content warning on the video, it's pretty hard to watch)


----------



## melancosmic




----------



## Kaznos

WTF, Finland? :shocked:


----------



## Paulie




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Paulie




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Lucan1010




----------



## Lucan1010




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Paulie




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## 30812

Just an old song I'm listening to recently.

Tried to keep the meaning and feel of the song in the translation but they are very different languages. English strikes me as very S oriented whereas Chinese is pretty much a N language. Given my limited grasp of the languages, no doubt something will be lost in the translation.

明明還說分開　怎麼會情動
Was saying goodbye just then. How did I end up being moved?
早早應該離去　又竟一再相擁
Should have walked away long ago, but we shared hugs yet again.
纏綿時要推開　雙手卻無用
Was about to push away but my arms did nothing.
口中聲聲別了　難掩渴望面容
The goodbyes could hardly mask my look with desire.
那次季候風　吹得那樣凶
That monsoon was particularly severe.
彷佛世上一切　也將消失所蹤
As if everything is going without a trace.
你似季後風　抵擋計畫全也無用
You are like the monsoon. It's futile trying to stop you.
然後是場空　加上不死的心痛
I’m left with nothing but undying heartbreaks.
沉迷還要放開　不甘你愚弄
Have to let go my obsession. Can’t stand being your plaything anymore.
怎麼今天又再　內心一再洶湧
How does my turbulent heart find its way back to me?
仍然來去匆匆　怎可說情重
Still come and go in a hurry. How can it be deep love?
可惜始終被你　撩起愛念極濃
Sadly you still managed to stir up the frenzied love in me.
茫茫然這冷冷的風　終於稍作停頓
This bewildering and chilly wind finally dies down for a moment.
夜幕下沒有停　祗得我心痛
It doesn’t stop in the night. Heartache is all I feel.


----------



## 30812

Another from the same singer.






這一次我執著面對 任性地沉醉
This time I’ll face it and indulge with reckless abandon
我並不在乎 這是錯還是對
I don't care whether this is right or wrong
就算是深陷 我不顧一切
Even if I’m thrown in at the deep end, I’ll do it regardless
就算是執迷 我也執迷不悔
Even if it’s obsession, I obsess with no regrets
別說我應該放棄 應該睜開眼
Don’t say I should give up I should open my eyes
我用我的心 去看去感覺
I see and feel with my heart
你並不是我 又怎能瞭解
How can you possibly understand
就算是執迷 就讓我執迷不悔
Even if it’s obsession, let me be with no regrets
我不是你們想得如此完美
I am not perfect as you think 
我承認有時也會辨不清真偽
I admit sometimes I can’t tell what’s true
並非我不願意走出迷堆
Not that I refuse to leave the maze
只是這一次 這次是自己而不是誰
Except this time it’s me and not someone else
要我用誰的心去體會
With whose heart should I experience
真真切切的感受周圍
Truthfully what’s around me
就算痛苦 就算是淚
Even if there’s pain. Even if there’re tears
也是屬於我的傷悲
They still belong to my sorrow
就算疲倦 就算是累
Even if I’m tired. Even if I’m exhausted
只能執迷而不悔
I can only keep going and feel no regrets


----------



## The red spirit




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## vante

flawless


----------



## attic

some from here:
biggest local star (who I heard might have moved to portugal, which explains why noone ever sees him around, I have heard foreign people rarely gets the greatness of his music though unfortunately, but in he is the only local artist that fills the biggest arena for more than one evening when giving concerts), his first hit:





Kind of local, she lived hereabouts for parts of her upbringing, but have now moved to Los angeles... infp perhaps? But one of those rare infps with stuff in order if so, a recent song:




and this is from before she was known, she is presented as an up an coming artist, in 2005:





from the east and south of the city we got the older person in this duett:





and close to where I think Laleh spent part of her upbringing also stems this artist, close to the chips/crisps factory he sings in a song, he usually sings in english, but this is a swedish version of his song Maples leaves:


----------



## attic

And from the east come this more recent lokal star:





Don't know if these are northeast or southwest, but I saw the singer at festival illegal once(as a visitor), so I think they are local, this is one of their first songs, from 2008, haha, they are so little! almost look like kids, beautiful song:




more recent:





And last but not least, have some cookies:


----------



## attic

And to show I sometimes listen to music by people not within a couple of kilometers' reach, here's some cambodian music, a song I like (though I don't know what she sings, so can't say if I approve or not (which is what bothers me with music in languages I don't understand, what if they sing all kinds of bad things?))


----------



## Electra

attic said:


> And from the east come this more recent lokal star:
> 
> 
> And last but not least, have some cookies:


It's strange, I was just thinking about this picture reasantly before you posted this video,
and the reason is that people used to sell such pictures at our house when I was a child. Do you know who these people where, and who painted it?


----------



## Lucan1010

Can you believe I didn't see Kiki's Delivery service until last summer? I was really missing out all these years:


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## attic

Electra said:


> It's strange, I was just thinking about this picture reasantly before you posted this video,
> and the reason is that people used to sell such pictures at our house when I was a child. Do you know who these people where, and who painted it?


It is one of those kitchy crying child-paintings, don't know why the band used it as cover art for their record, but here is a little bit about the paintings:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Crying_Boy


----------



## Electra

attic said:


> It is one of those kitchy crying child-paintings, don't know why the band used it as cover art for their record, but here is a little bit about the paintings: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Crying_Boy


 Thanks!! It will be interesting to read


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## attic

actually the only german song I can think of... or wait, I just watched babylon berlin, there was a song in there too, I'll try to find it... here:




(but again, I don't really understand the lyrics, so hope there is nothing bad in them)


----------



## contradictionary

attic said:


> actually the only german song I can think of... or wait, I just watched babylon berlin, there was a song in there too, I'll try to find it... here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but again, I don't really understand the lyrics, so hope there is nothing bad in them)


Germans are liberal unlimited.

Try search youtube for uncensored Rammstein - Pussy. I cannot post here because it is hardcore porn. 

_Too short, too tall
Doesn't matter, one size fits all
Zu groß, zu klein
Der Schlagbaum sollte oben sein
Schönes Fräulein, Lust auf mehr
Blitzkrieg mit dem Fleischgewehr
Schnaps im Kopf, du holde Braut
*Steck Bratwurst in dein Sauerkraut*_ 




_Sent sans PC_


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName




----------



## Paulie




----------



## contradictionary

Am not a christian, nor arabic, nor religious in any case. But this egyptian rendering one is beautiful.


----------



## Kaznos




----------



## melancosmic




----------



## attic

(don't know what language this is...)


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Albatross




----------



## Paulie




----------



## Albatross




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Albatross




----------



## crabandgoldfish

https://youtu.be/l2mI4vL95kU


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## He's a Superhero!

From one of my favourite Japanese films, こえのかたち (The Shape of Voice, but titled "A Silent Voice" in English)...


----------



## Perlanthesis

Oh wait, I'm sorry. I apologize to the moderator of this forum. I was not suppose to put up english songs. It was only supposed to be foreign songs.
Here are some foreign songs as an apology.

Super Junior-Sorry, Sorry





April- Oh! My Mistake





Diego Luna- The Apology Song


----------



## Electra

To me english is foreign  😅


----------



## eeo

@Perlanthesis You can edit your posts. Click on the three dots on the right.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Perlanthesis

eeo said:


> To me as well.  @Perlanthesis You can edit your posts. Click on the three dots on the right.


I just thought it was more dramatic and fun to apologize in song. Otherwise how was I supposed to say Sorry, Sorry and Oh It's my mistake in the form of An Apology Song.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## eeo




----------



## eeo




----------



## melancosmic




----------



## eeo




----------



## eeo

A song in Middle English. It's as foreign as they come.


----------



## incision

Mongol






Viking


----------



## eeo




----------



## Perlanthesis

LEE SUHYUN-Alien | Cover by Saesong |


----------



## 556155




----------



## eeo




----------



## eeo




----------



## eeo

Something from a Russian horror punk band as well.


----------



## eeo




----------



## 556155

Awesome clip


----------



## 556155




----------



## 556155




----------



## 556155




----------



## 556155




----------



## eeo




----------



## eeo




----------



## eeo




----------



## Rift




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## eeo




----------



## Electra

If you are about ethic videos, pure music and feelings


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Nannerl

A classic. 





Such a great Bollywood film...


----------



## Electra

It's sensorsed 🙄
"I have enough money"


----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra

Its just me, and I sing only for you...out of love. It is only me...who sings for you...it is only me...who sings for you...out of love! Don't forget me...What are you doing, because you are my son...Amen! I love you - God... I love you, and you love me...where are you my son? Don't you forget me...because I love you...I had to hit the road...but you are my heart- and I don't forget you! Even tho I go-I could never forget you! What are you doing, because you are my son, and I love you! Please help me! Amen


----------



## Electra

We should pluck plums in Hardanger
Back to nature was our goal
But the case is this that around Stavanger
The salary is harder then steel


----------



## Electra




----------



## Whippit

Ryucihi Sakamoto doing Medieval European music. Trying to do the calculus on who this is foreign to and who it isn't foreign to.


----------



## MsMojiMoe

dark trap middle eastern…I believe the group blvck is actually from sweden ( but don’t quote me on that) and I believe the language is Hindu, again idk. Just what I read in the comments. I like dancing to this.


----------



## MsMojiMoe

Back in the day, I used to love this rock Japanese group, my fave, I could put stuff up from them all day (their rock not their pop which was way later into their career)

Libra by Mucc


----------



## Electra




----------



## eeo




----------



## Electra




----------



## moonpixie




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## FreeKekistan




----------



## FreeKekistan




----------



## Electra




----------



## FreeKekistan




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Unown




----------

